# Activity after embryo transfer



## twinks2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi ladies

I had a blastocyst transfer (DE) on Friday and am now worried that I have not taken enough rest.  I went back to work after the ET and - in automatic mode - walked up 3 flights of stairs.  Took it easy yesterday, but today we've been out and about and just now, when bending over to rinse my hair over the bath I felt sudden period-pain type cramps.  Now worried that I've done some damage.  I realise how ridiculous this sounds, but you get a bit paranoid, don't you?

Have other people done much to change their routine during the 2WW?

Thanks
xx


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

don't panic! I did everything normally and didn't rest after mine.  In fact just after getting off the bed after transfer my DS (who was 7 months at the time) was bought in to me as he was crying with DH out in the waiting room!  I carried him all the way out the hospital including down the stairs and up hills when we got near home and I'm pregnant with twins.  There are actually studies that someone here linked to that moving around after ET actually gives better results.


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

I got a flight home the day of transfer as did it on Greece, then back to work as a teacher the day after. Now 37 weeks pregnant! I've done both the resting and the changing nothing and actually think keeping moving is the best. You won't have harmed your chances.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

carry on as normal
xx


----------



## twinks2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for your responses.  That's really reassuring!
xx


----------



## susie1974 (May 13, 2011)

Hi twinks I've had 2 fet and both times carried on as normal , back to work and looking after my 14 month old ds both have been successful , good luck xx


----------

